# Omg [email protected]



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

A lady told me today that she went to look at the guinea pigs in [email protected] . She said to the girl can i have two girls please. The girl said that they hadnt been sexed yet cos they are too young. For one you can sex a piggy from birth its easy and two they have got both sexes together and they are ready to home.  :nono: I separate my boys at around 3-4 weeks. The lady said that alarm bells were ringing but she still decided to take two because they were so nice. The girl then said dont worry if you have got a boy and a girl and they get pregnant just bring the babies back to us. :nono:
Anyway she has phoned me cos one of them died this morning aged ' 10 weeks' so she went back today and they gave her , her money back and some free gifts for the one thats left. (keeping her quiet!). I have asked her to bring her guinea pig round tomorrow so that I can sex it for her and she is choosing a new friend for her.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thats a really bad attitude for a pet store to have, especially the part about bringing back unwanted babies. there are enough unwanted animals about without [email protected] adding to their numbers by not sexing the animals


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor piggy. I have hamsters from there and they have always been okay except for one that didn't live long as it was diabetic. Only ever bought two piggies from there and both been ill within a couple of days of bringing them home. I agree, guinea pigs are very very easy to sex so there really is no excuse.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Yet more horror stories from that shop. I just wish people would adopt guinea pigs or buy from a decent breeder, rather than just go shopping for them


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

well if these piggies are brothers and sisters theres also a risk of interbreeding which [email protected] are allowing, this is part of the reason i hate animals being sold in pet shops- it should be banned, the animals are a sale to most of them and not an animal that needs love & care, as long as they abide by the license restrictions everything else goes out of the window.
poor piggy RIP


----------

